# Where Are My Dev Options?



## viscerebral (Jul 22, 2012)

Hello all. Showcasemodr was nice enough to set me up with the 12-24 nightly konverted for my phone, and it ran just fine. Yesterday reidandkat finished his latest RomKonvertor and was nice enough to put my carriers files into it (works like a charm!!! I can HIGHLY recommend it.) So I spent the afternoon Konverting and playing with various CM ROMS and then tried to use zep's V6 supercharger. Thats when I noticed that there are no tabs for "development" and "performance" under the "system" heading in settings. Are all of the 4.2 ROMS like this? How do I enable ADB, or does 4.2 not use ADB? I also liked the long press back button to kill apps. And mostly, I cant enable root for ADB so I can push the patched services.jar into framework for V6. Any help out there? How do I get that dev section back?


----------



## Nemo aeternamn (Aug 23, 2011)

You have to tap the build number in settings/about phone... About ten times to enable developer options

Cellar Door

"Who are you people and where is my horse?"


----------



## viscerebral (Jul 22, 2012)

How did I miss that? Come to think of it, I'm sure I read that in a thread on XDA. Stoopid brain farts.

Thanks Solus.

Tony


----------

